# Things you like a lot



## Ashtot (Jul 20, 2015)

I like jr chicken burgers and i like video games and ice cream


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2015)

music, turts, kaydee, booze, movies, literature, being random...


----------



## Rasha (Jul 20, 2015)

Video games, coffee, food, my bed, my friends and woohoo


----------



## Ashtot (Jul 20, 2015)

Umeko said:


> music, turts, kaydee, booze, movies, literature, being random...



dank turts 4 lyfe


----------



## Mariah (Jul 20, 2015)

Small pigs.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 20, 2015)

Ashtot said:


> dank turts 4 lyfe



ya also M*A*S*H is life


----------



## Acnl04 (Jul 20, 2015)

Nintendo Asdf and White rice


----------



## Paranoid (Jul 20, 2015)

Ghost stories, animals, 'toons, monster movies. :B


----------



## kayleee (Jul 20, 2015)

The brown bread from the Cheesecake Factory

Actually anything from the Cheesecake Factory damn I'm hungry


----------



## epona (Jul 20, 2015)

horror movies and chocolate milk


----------



## Aniko (Jul 20, 2015)

After things we dislike a lot, why not a thread of things we like a lot.

I like optimist people (unfortunately I'm not one of them) that never give up, water, strawberries, autumn, walking barefoot, animals, trees, music, fish, being silly, my family, easy-going and open-minded persons, pencils, books, rain, wind...etc..Have to go.


----------



## Rasha (Jul 20, 2015)

Vanilla ice cream, strawberries, mushrooms, Chicken alfredo and white mac n cheese.


----------



## Brad (Jul 20, 2015)

I love dank sandwiches.


----------



## Brad (Jul 20, 2015)

I love dank sandwiches.


----------



## Ashtot (Jul 20, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> Vanilla ice cream, strawberries, mushrooms, Chicken alfredo and white mac n cheese.



i like white mac n cheese its an inside joke with myself


----------



## SockHead (Jul 20, 2015)

smash bros, holding hands, money, anime, art, posi vibes


----------



## Cynicmatic Matt (Jul 20, 2015)

Sleep, video gamez, chicken nuggets, fizzy drinks, puppies and kittens.


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 20, 2015)

fried chicken, cats, exo, and haikyuu (◡‿◡✿)


----------



## Pearls (Jul 20, 2015)

Ace attorney, steven universe, harry potter, cats


----------



## Clavis (Jul 20, 2015)

Luna Lovegood's glasses. I want them.


----------



## Bjork (Jul 20, 2015)

nicki minaj, bjork, tinashe, animal crossing, carbs, cheese


----------



## Soda Fox (Jul 20, 2015)

My cats
My husband
dark chocolate
eggs
sushi
foxes
cute plush toys

And yes in that order.


----------



## Tessie (Jul 20, 2015)

knowing the food I'm eating is delicious and healthy


----------



## ams (Jul 20, 2015)

Cats, cello, chemistry, Canada, other C-words.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 20, 2015)

Music,nature,abandoned places,stories of the paranormal,odd medical conditions,animals,horror movies,monsters, and mysterious that have not been solved such as people disappearing out of no where and no traces of them have ever been found


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 20, 2015)

I love apples. They are so cute.

I also like plants, balloons, and food.

EDIT: oh, and I forgot to mention, the girls in my sig.


----------



## kayleee (Jul 20, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> EDIT: oh, and I forgot to mention, the girls in my sig.



Aw so sweet!


----------



## Mariah (Jul 20, 2015)

kayleee said:


> Aw so sweet!



It's sweet that he's in love with his Animal Crossing characters?


----------



## kayleee (Jul 20, 2015)

Mariah said:


> It's sweet that he's in love with his Animal Crossing characters?



The joke is that my name is Kaylee and his character is also named Kaylee. Didn't think I'd have to spell that one out


----------



## Oblivia (Jul 20, 2015)

Animals, back rubs, creepy places, museums, literature, biology, gaming, nature, and rocks to name a few.


----------



## Alice (Jul 20, 2015)

What I like about you, is that you know how to dance


----------



## Bell Polisher (Jul 20, 2015)

Grilled Cheese mmm


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 20, 2015)

Dr. Pepper, chocolate, fruit, sleeping, concerts, puppies, kittens, sting rays, video games, shopping, beaches, funny people, and lots of cool stuff


----------



## tumut (Jul 20, 2015)

Food, music, platforming games, cartoons, reading, cute stuff, black cats, hot guys, old horror movies, rain.


----------



## okaimii (Jul 20, 2015)

Sushi, cats, and video games.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Jul 20, 2015)

alcohol, women, and cute dogs


----------



## Kuroh (Jul 20, 2015)

Cats, drawing, music, movies, food, video games, anime, swimming, and almost any dessert that has strawberries in it


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 20, 2015)

I like cats, iced coffee, red bull, dancing, playing video games, sleeping, baking, and winter


----------



## shannenenen (Jul 20, 2015)

I really love Harry Potter, Avatar: the Last Airbender & Legend of Korra, Doctor Who, Sherlock, Spongebob, and Food Network shows. I love Disney movies and blanket forts, smoothies from Jamba Juice, my grandma's chocolate chip cookies, and playing Monopoly for days on end.


----------



## mintellect (Jul 20, 2015)

Cats, cake, candy, cookies, ice cream...

Dang lots of my favorite things start with a c

Oh yeah and Animal Crossing, my IPad, and some other things.


----------



## Ashtot (Jul 21, 2015)

fast food mayonnaise heck yes


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 21, 2015)

Boba milk tea, LA, visiting my boyfriend, hmm, smoothies, yogurtland frozen yogurt, fruit, Mac and cheese. Lots of healthy food, also sour cream and cheddar baked chips. Lots of it is food lol


----------



## kayleee (Jul 21, 2015)

Okay I love game of thrones


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jul 21, 2015)

My family
chocolate
bacon
books
new leaf
gardening


----------



## Perri (Jul 21, 2015)

Music, milk chocolate with nuts inside, animal companions, buying, especially when it involves video games, opening anything, pasta, hot sauce, pizza, and Indian breads. x3


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 21, 2015)

This is no particular order. Just off the top of my head. 
Video games
Sushi 
Japan
Linguistics 
Hello kitty Sanrio
Internet
Traveling 
Amusement parks 
Computers 
iPhones 
The color pink 
Cats 
Vw beetle car
Makeup
Japanese fashion
Anime
Chocolate 
China
Starbucks 
Boba milk tea 
Nintendo 3ds
Music
Barbie
Aand a lot more I can't think of right now


----------



## PanickingTruffle (Jul 22, 2015)

I like many things.
-The colour grey.
-The colour black.
-Cats
-French Toast
-All sorts of Anime
-Youtube -Pewdiepie, Tyler Oakley, Connor Franta, Buzzfeed
-Hershey chocolate
-Netflix-Criminal Minds, Avatar: the last airbender*, Danny Phantom(Used to be on netflix*), White Collar, NCIS
-Books and reading.
-Panic! at the Disco, Fall Out Boy, Backstreet Boys, Bastille.. Many others.
-70/80's synthy music.
-70/80's rock music.
-The occasional rap is okay, too.
-Drawing people in church with a pen. (They're really still, so, you know. Good opportunities.)
-Painting. Oil, Water colour, acrylic, all of them are good.
-Drawing people in general. Also different styles of people. Made up animals are fun to create, too. Creepy faces and creatures are my specialty, though.
-Climbing trees.
-Photography. 
-Playing soccer.
-Playing extreme tag.
-Playing sheep across the scrambled river. Basically sharks and minnows, but there are added things. (also, sheep-minnows, wolves-sharks.)
-Collecting shells at the beach.
-Playing mini-golf and hitting the golf balls as hard as possible. (Quite fun indoors, they bounce off the walls.)
-Chocolate Milk.
-Oreos.
-Pringles.
-Chocolate frosting. (I like to eat it out of the container with some milk to go along. Very tasty.)
-Scaring people.
-Tricking people.
-Killing people on the Sims 3. (I get bored, since I use cheats so my sims needs won't decrease, so... Well, I find a random sim, I trap them in a small square room, drown them, wait for them to starve, or light them on fire. Quite entertaining. The simplest way to get rid off them is just to delete them, but that's only if they're annoying me.)
-Also, on the Sims 3, making my sims cheat on eachother, and basically messing with their lives.
-Singing "It's Gonna be Me" by Nsync, since I know all the lyrics. It gets stuck in people's heads, and I like the song, so might as well hum and sing it over again. Also Bohemian Rhapsody. I hum that a lot too. Good songs. I get the feeling of success when someone else starts humming whatever I've been repeatedly humming.


----------



## Cazqui (Jul 22, 2015)

ice cream, autumn, winter, me, technology astronomy space, nebulae, galaxies, distant planets, anime, anything someone else doesn't like.


----------



## crystalmilktea (Jul 22, 2015)

Every time I see this thread I immediately think of one thing, but I don't want to post cause it's so gross cheesy LOOL. BUT IMMA DO IT:
My boyfriend ;w; he's really amazing and I love him so much

other than that.. um..
chocolate
dogs
music
dancing
singing
Disney
princesses
fairies
food
taking pictures of food


----------



## Akimari (Jul 22, 2015)

*edgy 14 year old me voice* i hate everything

Well, one thing I like is my bangs. Which I ruined today cuz I misjudged where to cut them and now they're too short. Please grow back by the 19th of August, please...

Uh, I like Sayaka Miki. And Nozomi Yumehara. They're my baes. I also like magical girls, a lot. My boyfriend is pretty rad too so I guess I like him. Figure collecting is hella fun so I like that, but it feels kind of odd to say that cuz saying I like figure collecting is also like saying that I like spending hundreds of dollars on anime statues. 

Video games are pretty likeable, so is good animation. Oh, and ramen. I love ramen. I live off of ramen.


----------



## Envy (Jul 22, 2015)

Woodwind/Brass instruments (especially the bassoon, saxophone, oboe and English horn)
English bulldogs
Winter and late Autumn
60s/70s music
Classical/Early music
British Folk music
One Piece
My Little Pony (all generations)
Whole grain Goldfish/Cheez-Its (so crisp!)


----------



## hzl (Jul 22, 2015)

white chocolate ice creams


Spoiler: these












muahaahaaaaaaaa


----------



## yoshiskye1 (Jul 22, 2015)

hzl said:


> white chocolate ice creams
> 
> 
> Spoiler: these
> ...



oml I'm hungry now  they look so gooood I want them all
though actually i'd probably just display them in a jar. they're the cutest :3


----------



## hzl (Jul 22, 2015)

yoshiskye1 said:


> oml I'm hungry now  they look so gooood I want them all
> though actually i'd probably just display them in a jar. they're the cutest :3



I actually just had some. I bought them from the sweet shop yesterday 
They taste of vanilla and the pink ones taste of strawberry


----------



## yoshiskye1 (Jul 22, 2015)

hzl said:


> I actually just had some. I bought them from the sweet shop yesterday
> They taste of vanilla and the pink ones taste of strawberry



which sweetshop? is it local or chain cos I need me some of these


----------



## nami26 (Jul 22, 2015)

london
video games
singing and writing my own songs
galaxy cat
pikachu
jasmine thompson


----------



## hzl (Jul 22, 2015)

I get them from Mr Simms Olde Sweet shoppe 
They're a chain of sweet shops in the UK (not sure if it's just up north or not)
They have a website you can buy from too http://www.mrsimmsoldesweetshoppe.co.uk/


----------



## yoshiskye1 (Jul 22, 2015)

Pika123 said:


> london
> video games
> singing and writing my own songs
> galaxy cat
> ...



Never move to London it is so damn expensive here. A bus fare has a fixed rate of ?1.50. So you can go one stop and it is STILL one fifty
Just the commute for me to and from school can cost in excess of ?40 per 5 DAY WEEK
Plus everyone here is kinda either a chav or an angry businessmen who will grab a chainsaw and rip right through you if you dare walk slower than 10kph

- - - Post Merge - - -



hzl said:


> I get them from Mr Simms Olde Sweet shoppe
> They're a chain of sweet shops in the UK (not sure if it's just up north or not)
> They have a website you can buy from too http://www.mrsimmsoldesweetshoppe.co.uk/



I love that place! And no its not just up north, we have them here in London thank god. Guess I know where I'm headed tomorrow


----------



## Byngo (Jul 22, 2015)

Peanut Butter. I'll put it with anything. c~:


----------



## Rasha (Jul 22, 2015)

Grapes


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 22, 2015)

Doritos
MtnDew
Weed,okno ._.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jul 22, 2015)

Hot dogs
Rice
Blanket forts


----------



## samsquared (Jul 22, 2015)

Splatoon, puppies, shoes, Disney movies, Disney*Pixar movies, Studio Ghibli movies, cartoons, new Pokemon, guys who make stupid jokes, back muscles, stubble, my husbandos Chris Evans & Alfred F. Jones, apples, cute swimsuits and swimming in them, bras that fit, bubble tea omg, depositing my paycheck, getting As on tests/essays/assessments, keychains, hiking and biking in the upper mountains, babies and cute baby clothes, Badtz-Maru, college school spirit, Avatar: the Last Airbender, being stared at like I'm the most attractive girl to ever walk the Earth like wow what a goddess, and top ten lists

That was a lot more than I expected to write lol sorry


----------



## kitanii (Jul 22, 2015)

ranch sauce
ranch chicken wraps
sleepin


----------



## Cory (Jul 22, 2015)

irony, 80's music videos, and snapple


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 22, 2015)

Studying, reading, going for walks, hanging out with friends, panna cotta~


*-* just realize I sound like an 80 year old...


----------



## natakazam (Jul 22, 2015)

my boyfriend, he is fighting brain cancer and is my inspiration and the reason i get up every day.
also cheese and booze


----------



## tokkio (Jul 23, 2015)

chicken and [the sound of] saxophones


----------



## hzl (Jul 23, 2015)

chocolate

omg I need to stop eating it


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 23, 2015)

People of LVL.20 who uses the splattershot jr. or the custom one

Please,notice me >.<


----------



## yoshiskye1 (Jul 23, 2015)

natakazam said:


> my boyfriend, he is fighting brain cancer and is my inspiration and the reason i get up every day.
> also cheese and booze



My best wishes and support to you and your boyfriend, it can't be easy. But it's really sweet that he's your inspiration. People like him are inspirational for everyone. But best wishes <3


----------



## hollowbunnie (Jul 23, 2015)

incense, music, cats, my husband, american horror story <3


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2015)

agrees on incense and mtn dew it's life.

oh and discussing random movie clips with friends at 2 am x))


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 23, 2015)

Umeko said:


> agrees on incense and mtn dew it's life.
> 
> oh and discussing random movie clips with friends at 2 am x))


bruh,u are the reel MLG bellscoper i r8 8/8


----------



## riummi (Jul 24, 2015)

-stormy weather
- the smell of a newly built and painted house
-  Walks early in the morning
- watching chaoticmonki (cry)


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 24, 2015)

Jetix said:


> bruh,u are the reel MLG bellscoper i r8 8/8



ye m8 mtn dew is 2 gr8 5 u

uhh ya i like good ol' music, quirky 80s anime music.. japanese 60s-70s flicks.. draw turts


----------



## pillow bunny (Jul 24, 2015)

yay I'm finally done summer school!!


----------



## nami26 (Jul 24, 2015)

yoshiskye1 said:


> Never move to London it is so damn expensive here. A bus fare has a fixed rate of ?1.50. So you can go one stop and it is STILL one fifty
> Just the commute for me to and from school can cost in excess of ?40 per 5 DAY WEEK
> Plus everyone here is kinda either a chav or an angry businessmen who will grab a chainsaw and rip right through you if you dare walk slower than 10kph
> 
> ...



hun, i visited there and it wasn't that bad, i am kinda rich, can convert every dollar and euro i have into pounds if i need to, and have a friend who lives there and he loves it there and gets along fine, and plus, my crush jasmine thompson lives there, so bye...


----------



## Wittle_Munchkin (Jul 24, 2015)

Things I like:

Guinea pigs
Makeup/pretty clothes/skincare products
Purses/jewelry
Cool, breezy, and starry nights
Boba tea
Coffee
Root-beer floats
Sushi
BBQ ribs
Swimming
Yoga
Drawing
Relaxing
Playing video games
Huge and beautiful houses
Pastel colors
Symmetry 
Laughing
Inside jokes
Being younger than 30/being healthy
Soft blankets
Fast computers
Advanced technology in general
Friendly people
Sunny days
Rainy days
Days that aren't as hot as Satan's juicy butthole
Deep conversations
Philosophical debates
Waking up from a full night's rest
Traveling to new and exciting places
DISNEYLAND OMFGSDfsSSJJ
Honest people
Happy people
Kind people



So yeah! Just named off the things that first came to mind.


----------



## yoshiskye1 (Jul 24, 2015)

Pika123 said:


> hun, i visited there and it wasn't that bad, i am kinda rich, can convert every dollar and euro i have into pounds if i need to, and have a friend who lives there and he loves it there and gets along fine, and plus, my crush jasmine thompson lives there, so bye...



ah well, if you do have money it can be quite nice here! I'm lucky enough to live in a pretty nice part of London but seriously, the public transport prices are insane  and i was only poking some fun- if you do decide to move here i hope you enjoy it! Oh and your avatar is the cutest :3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 2, 2015)

I like suite hotels. They're very gorgeous.


----------



## milkyi (Aug 2, 2015)

Rose Quartz obviously


----------



## device (Aug 2, 2015)

hentai


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 2, 2015)

Freakn' yess.

Sleeping
Eating
Breathing
Designing stuff
Drawing
Stuffed animals
Real animals
Pets
Animal Crossing
Red foxes and Red pandas
Hamsters
Sloths
Anything grey colored
Sour gummy candy
Gorillaz
Radiohead
Miami Horror
[Nice] Song covers
Noddles w/Cheese and sauce
Italian food
Black tea
Black coffee 
World Market
Costumes
Roller coasters
Beach themes
Sunsets
Lighting storms @ night
Afternoon/night time
Bright lights
Sarcasm (hehee not really...) 
Comedies
YouTube videos

Well I feel like I just filled out a dating profile... :v


----------



## device (Aug 2, 2015)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Well I feel like I just filled out a dating profile



but how would u know about dating profiles


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 2, 2015)

occooa said:


> but how would u know about dating profiles



I know that they ask you a lot of weird questions about what your likes/interest are


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Aug 2, 2015)

Animation, stories, (in games, books, writing, movies, sometimes shows but I'm picky about television shows)
I love music
hmm
I also love my computer


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 2, 2015)

Netflix, popcorn & a sofa.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Aug 2, 2015)

Nicole. said:


> Netflix, popcorn & a sofa.



Yes.  All of these and a huge comfy bed.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 2, 2015)

Letting go of relations.


----------



## Jessie. (Aug 2, 2015)

pinkie pie, team rocket, shipping, music, sleeping and food


----------



## device (Aug 2, 2015)

Jessie. said:


> pinkie pie, team rocket



idk what these two are


----------



## tobi! (Aug 2, 2015)

I love video games and learning about Nordic countries.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 2, 2015)

Norski said:


> I love video games and learning about Nordic countries.



Such as Sweden i reaaallly like sweden hi bye


----------



## device (Aug 2, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Such as Sweden i reaaallly like sweden hi bye



i used to like sweden until i heard they have problems with immigration just like every other country (however i still like some of the nordic countries)


----------



## inkling (Aug 2, 2015)

beer.


----------



## device (Aug 2, 2015)

inkling said:


> beer.



go home ur drunk


----------



## tobi! (Aug 2, 2015)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Such as Sweden i reaaallly like sweden hi bye



I hope I move to Norway one day.


----------



## device (Aug 2, 2015)

Norski said:


> I hope I move to Norway one day.



but why


----------



## PeeBraiin (Aug 2, 2015)

Coffee.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 2, 2015)

Chocolate ice cream, puppies, kittens, good weather, winter, people with fun personalities, people with great laughs, when you see/do random acts of kindness, clean sheets, palm trees


----------



## kayleee (Aug 3, 2015)

DONUTS AND CINNAMON ROLLS


----------



## mayor-essy (Aug 3, 2015)

I love gaming and food. ;~;


----------

